# Any SOCS attempting to go CSO?



## buzzkill.0621 (Mar 24, 2014)

Good Evening Everyone

As the thread title says I'm seeing if there are any 8071s attempting the lat move to become an 0372?
Go ahead and roger up and give whether you're East Coast or West Coast.
I feel that this would be a good way for us to find training partners or maybe some motivation.

My situation now is that I can't go to A&S until January of 2015 because of the SOCS contract.


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2014)

Buzzkill, Welcome aboard, but per the Site Rules you need to post an Introduction. Do that before posting again.
Thank you.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Mar 24, 2014)

Roger that Freefalling
Cpl of Marines assigned to 2D MSOB as an 8071

Question about the Intros is there a specific thread that we should post in? Because I remember posting in one started by Uncle Petey.
Not trying to seem like I'm whining just general curiosity.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 24, 2014)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> Roger that Freefalling
> Cpl of Marines assigned to 2D MSOB as an 8071
> 
> Question about the Intros is there a specific thread that we should post in? Because I remember posting in one started by Uncle Petey.
> Not trying to seem like I'm whining just general curiosity.



Yes there is an intro forum. You are grown up corporal of Marines, you can find it.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Mar 24, 2014)

Solid Copy TLDR


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm pulling for you Corporal @buzzkill.0621 !!!

I'm still bitter that a recent new Marine member, who happened to be a SNCO, flamed out before he even got started....represent Marine, REPRESENT!!!


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Mar 24, 2014)

I believe whole heartedly that when I get to Selection nothing is going to stop me. It's that tenacity that should be inside every military member, some of us just lose that spark. I've got a few CSO buddies that are going to train me up a bit physically before I go. I figure that what really counts isn't the physical attributes, but the attributes that are immeasurable. I'm looking forward to this journey.


----------



## Dusty8071 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey man,
this somewhat falls under what you're looking for. I'm east coast. However I've already been to A&S, I completed the course however was not selected. I'm a 0621 awaiting orders to either 2D or 3D to do the 8071 thing. My best friend that I trained and went to A&S with was selected so I've been training with him to get ready for his Jan ITC class and just to stay up to speed for STC when its my turn. If you'd like to PM me to meet up we could help each other out!


----------

